# Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor club



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2018)

arrived today. Weather turned chilly, but we have a great view and nice accommodations. Sugarcubesea  I know you will be here next year.  The pictures are from unit 510


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks so much for sharing pictures. Are you on the bay side or gulf side?

It looks great, have you gone out the beach?  Are you going to rent one of their pontoon boats. I love the location.  Have a ton of fun.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2018)

We are on gulf side.  We took a walk on beach and you really drop into soft sand. It was rather cool to get wet, but tomorrow I will walk on waters edge
I wish we could go out on pontoon but I don’t feel comfortable piloting it and my husband no longer drives


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 15, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We are on gulf side.  We took a walk on beach and you really drop into soft sand. It was rather cool to get wet, but tomorrow I will walk on waters edge
> I wish we could go out on pontoon but I don’t feel comfortable piloting it and my husband no longer drives



That is so awesome that you got the gulf side with an exchange. Have a great time and enjoy the season.  Thanks again for posting the pics. You made my day


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes and fifth floor too


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 15, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Yes and fifth floor too



You totally lucked out. Have a great time. The decorations for Christmas are beautiful on 5th Avenue, my aunt just sent me some pics.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures Pat. We like Naples and really like this resort but haven't stayed there in close to two years. Now I really want to go back.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2018)

Towels a negative. Very hard and coarse and if you want a pool or beach towel it is $5 to use one for the week.
This towel was in master bath, it is frayed and ready for rag heap.  I am bringing it to office hopefully to exchange.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 16, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Towels a negative. Very hard and coarse and if you want a pool or beach towel it is $5 to use one for the week.
> This towel was in master bath, it is frayed and ready for rag heap.  I am bringing it to office hopefully to exchange.View attachment 9458


Rapmarks, thanks for showing this...wow that looks really bad.  I had heard about the beach towels and I'm going to pack ours in our luggage.  I had also heard that you could rent chairs and umbrella for the week at the beach area


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2018)

Only $11 to rent two chairs and an umbrella for the day


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks, good to know


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 18, 2018)

My aunt told me that the weather has not been too warm, mostly in the 70"s but its suppose to get in the high 70"s tomorrow I hope your having a great time


----------



## Panina (Dec 18, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My aunt told me that the weather has not been too warm, mostly in the 70"s but its suppose to get in the high 70"s tomorrow I hope your having a great time


That is warm enough in comparison to home.  Similar weather here in Marco Island and I am happy with it.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2018)

It has been quite cool if you want to be on the beach.  Hoping for warmer weather tomorrow.   Went to see The mule this afternoon. The pavilion theatre is very nice and close by.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## silentg (Dec 18, 2018)

Is there any red tide


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 19, 2018)

To rapmark thanks for sharing your photos, awesome ocean front views. We were in Hilton Head the last two weeks this past November and the first week in December in Myrtle Beach, the temperatures were also below average and its rain every Saturday.

Wow, they needs some new towels.
Please enjoy your vacation and your ocean front views.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 19, 2018)

Panina said:


> That is warm enough in comparison to home.  Similar weather here in Marco Island and I am happy with it.



Enjoy your time on Marco Island....


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2018)

silentg said:


> Is there any red tide


No it is clear right now


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2018)

This group of young people has been working out on beach since last Saturday.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2018)

Still cool today, mostly because of heavy cloud cover


----------



## Panina (Dec 19, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Still cool today, mostly because of heavy cloud cover


Marco Island is nice and warm


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2018)

Three new buyers at the hot dog lunch

We were given a resale sheet. These were sold.
Week 52, gulf side, &22000
Weeks 49 and 50. Bay side first floor $8000
Week 51 bay side. 8500
And also shown weeks 48, 49, 50 unit 107 $28000

Weeks 51 and 52 gulf side twenty to twenty five thousand
Week 49 bay side 2800 and other bay side week 49 and 50 3500 or 4000


----------



## Panina (Dec 19, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Three new buyers at the hot dog lunch
> 
> We were given a resale sheet. These were sold.
> Week 52, gulf side, &22000
> ...


I have to go check this place out, never been here.  With resale prices like these it must be very nice.


----------



## Conan (Dec 20, 2018)

I like those prices!
I own a Vanderbilt fixed week 17, bay side second floor. Next year that's April 27.
I wasn't planning to try to sell it, but I wonder what I could get for it.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 20, 2018)

Panina said:


> I have to go check this place out, never been here.  With resale prices like these it must be very nice.


Not as nice as charter club, but close. They rent pontoons out. There is a bit more things to do here than on Marco


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 20, 2018)

Week 16 & 17 should be a very strong exchange week and a very strong resale price.
I am totally amazed as these resale prices.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## rapmarks (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## bocamike (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your pix! Love this place, owner gulf side 4th fl. Here's a few from last month Thanksgiving week! Some of those prices seem absolutely crazy.

Last pix is at the Turtle Club




 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Mike


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2018)

The sea is very rough today, my friend.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 21, 2018)

Rapmarks, thanks for sharing the resale price sheet, I have a few from earlier this year and many of the ones listed have been for sale for awhile...I really love this place and I'm looking forward to my stay next year....thanks again for all of the pics and sharing all of the great info


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 21, 2018)

bocamike said:


> Thanks for sharing your pix! Love this place, owner gulf side 4th fl. Here's a few from last month Thanksgiving week! Some of those prices seem absolutely crazy.
> 
> Last pix is at the Turtle Club
> 
> ...



The Turtle Club Restaurant looks great and I will have to eat there when I'm in Naples next year


----------



## Panina (Dec 21, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> View attachment 9545 The sea is very rough today, my friend.


Here on Marco Island it is so windy, impossible to walk . Hardly any sand left.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 21, 2018)

Is a storm coming into the area ?


----------



## Panina (Dec 21, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Is a storm coming into the area ?


The weather app says it is leaving, this afternoon should be better.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2018)

We are home, my husband did not want to stay.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Rapmarks, thanks for sharing the resale price sheet, I have a few from earlier this year and many of the ones listed have been for sale for awhile...I really love this place and I'm looking forward to my stay next year....thanks again for all of the pics and sharing all of the great info


If you go to donuts and coffee, the answers on the quiz are all B


----------



## Panina (Dec 21, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We are home, my husband did not want to stay.


Can understand that.  If we didn’t have another week to go to we probabley would have headed home too.  The winds and beach water are like a tropical storm yet not.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> The Turtle Club Restaurant looks great and I will have to eat there when I'm in Naples next year


+1 on The Turtle Club.

Richsrd


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 24, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We are home, my husband did not want to stay.



Thanks for sharing all of the info and enjoy your holiday season....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 31, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Towels a negative. Very hard and coarse and if you want a pool or beach towel it is $5 to use one for the week.
> This towel was in master bath, it is frayed and ready for rag heap.  I am bringing it to office hopefully to exchange.View attachment 9458



I kept meaning to ask you if they replaced the nasty towels. I hope they update their towels, this one looks like a rat chewed it.  Have a Happy New Year


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 1, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I kept meaning to ask you if they replaced the nasty towels. I hope they update their towels, this one looks like a rat chewed it.  Have a Happy New Year


Yes I brought the towel to the office, and they were embarrassed. They sent someoneup with a replacement towel later.  But they definitely need some softener for those towels.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 1, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Yes I brought the towel to the office, and they were embarrassed. They sent someone up with a replacement towel later.  But they definitely need some softener for those towels.



I hope its better when I'm there this year...We will be in full "looking for a condo mode" when I'm done there connecting up with my realtor...


----------



## Panina (Jan 1, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hope its better when I'm there this year...We will be in full "looking for a condo mode" when I'm done there connecting up with my realtor...


Where? Curiosity? Second home? Retirement home?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 1, 2019)

Panina said:


> Where? Curiosity? Second home? Retirement home?



It will be a retirement home... My goal is to find a gulf access condo in either Naples, Bonita Springs or FT. Myers.  I just can not take these midwest winters and I love the peace of being near the water and being in warm and sunny climate. In my state I can not touch anything that is on the water for less then $600K, in FL I can find a gulf access condo with a water view for less then $200K

For now it will be a 2nd home, with me renting it out to secure income and then moving there permanently when I retire. That's the plan at least and I hope this plan comes together...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 1, 2019)

I am surprised you can find a condo with gulf access and a water view for under 200.  Where is this?


----------



## Panina (Jan 1, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It will be a retirement home... My goal is to find a gulf access condo in either Naples, Bonita Springs or FT. Myers.  I just can not take these midwest winters and I love the peace of being near the water and being in warm and sunny climate. In my state I can not touch anything that is on the water for less then $600K, in FL I can find a gulf access condo with a water view for less then $200K
> 
> For now it will be a 2nd home, with me renting it out to secure income and then moving there permanently when I retire. That's the plan at least and I hope this plan comes together...


I spend so much time in Florida timeshares that retiring in Florida would be the ultimate place for me.  I have to get over the hurricane fear though.  I just can’t imagine me evacuating when I am older.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 2, 2019)

Panina said:


> I spend so much time in Florida timeshares that retiring in Florida would be the ultimate place for me.  I have to get over the hurricane fear though.  I just can’t imagine me evacuating when I am older.



Hurricane's are also my fear, I figure as long as one is prepared for hurricane season and evacuates when told that is the key...


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 2, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hurricane's are also my fear, I figure as long as one is prepared for hurricane season and evacuates when told that is the key...



It will be interesting what you find. We are considering becoming bi-coastal. Florida for 6+ months of the year and Carlsbad in the summer.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 2, 2019)

Real nice house across street from me, 1777 square feet, on golf course, $299,000.   Lots of amenities


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Real nice house across street from me, 1777 square feet, on golf course, $299,000.   Lots of amenities



Thanks for letting me know as I would love to be your neighbor...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I am surprised you can find a condo with gulf access and a water view for under 200.  Where is this?



These are a few of the gulf access communities we will look at come December 2019...You really have to dig but they are out there...

*BAY POINTE YACHT & RACQUET CLUB*
Condo / High $100's  ($199K)

*VILLAGES OF STELLA MARIS*
Condo  / High $100's  ($189K)

*NAPLES SANDPIPER BAY CLUB*
Condo  / High $100's  ($189K)

*MANGROVE BAY CONDO*
Condo  / High $100's  ($175K)

*TROPIC TERRACE *
Condo  / Low $100's  ($109K)

*FOXMOOR *
Condo  / Low $100's  ($129K)


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

From everything I have been told, you should avoid North Fort Myers, but I am sure a blanket statement doesn’t always hold true


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> From everything I have been told, you should avoid North Fort Myers, but I am sure a blanket statement doesn’t always hold true


Why do people say that, do you know?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks for letting me know as I would love to be your neighbor...


It would be really nice.  We do have condos, they are around $175 but we do not have gulf access.   You would get around $3400 a month rental during season.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

Laurie said:


> Why do people say that, do you know?


I really don’t know, but many people won’t buy even in Fort Myers, or just in the south part.  But even in 2003 we were warned against north Fort Myers


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I really don’t know, but many people won’t buy even in Fort Myers, or just in the south part.  But even in 2003 we were warned against north Fort Myers



I wonder why North Fort Myers has such a bad reputation?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I wonder why North Fort Myers has such a bad reputation?


I don’t know, but I suggest you do a lot of driving around surrounding areas anywhere you look.   And maybe Sea Six could chime in, he has lived here longer than us.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

When we were looking in 2003 we could have bought a condo in Naples along rattlesnake hammock for well under $100000.  Glad we didn’t because we played golf and the communities along the golf courses were really sketchy.  Wouldn’t have noticed from the road.  
Someone we know owned one and when the hurricane damage occurred they had a huge special assessment because they had no reserves.
A friend who is raising grandkids built north of colonial in fort Myers, a beautiful home in a beautiful subdivision but he is sorry he built in that location , I think maybe crime problems but not sure.


----------



## Panina (Jan 4, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> These are a few of the gulf access communities we will look at come December 2019...You really have to dig but they are out there...
> 
> *BAY POINTE YACHT & RACQUET CLUB*
> Condo / High $100's  ($199K)
> ...


They are scattered on 
Marco Island too, was surprised.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

Panina said:


> They are scattered on
> Marco Island too, was surprised.



Thanks I will check out Marco Island when we are there...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When we were looking in 2003 we could have bought a condo in Naples along rattlesnake hammock for well under $100000.  Glad we didn’t because we played golf and the communities along the golf courses were really sketchy.  Wouldn’t have noticed from the road.
> Someone we know owned one and when the hurricane damage occurred they had a huge special assessment because they had no reserves.
> A friend who is raising grandkids built north of colonial in fort Myers, a beautiful home in a beautiful subdivision but he is sorry he built in that location , I think maybe crime problems but not sure.



My aunt bought a condo in Naples in the development called Port of the Islands and she loves it there...I really like the area and the development there...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My aunt bought a condo in Naples in the development called Port of the Islands and she loves it there...I really like the area and the development there...


Does it have anything to do with the abandoned hotel?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

I remember passing it.  It is really far out, but it looks nice.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When we were looking in 2003 we could have bought a condo in Naples along rattlesnake hammock for well under $100000.  Glad we didn’t because we played golf and the communities along the golf courses were really sketchy.  Wouldn’t have noticed from the road.
> Someone we know owned one and when the hurricane damage occurred they had a huge special assessment because they had no reserves.
> A friend who is raising grandkids built north of colonial in fort Myers, a beautiful home in a beautiful subdivision but he is sorry he built in that location , I think maybe crime problems but not sure.



I don't golf and the big requirement for me is a water view and gulf access. I love to fish. I tried golfing in college and never could get the hang of the sport


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Does it have anything to do with the abandoned hotel?



When I went down to visit her,  I did not see an abandoned hotel...The link below is where she bought at... She got a good deal as the unit she purchased came with a deeded dock.

http://www.portoftheislandsrealty.com/


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2019)

I think that is where the big hotel was.  We passed on way to Everglades and were told there were lots of manatees in the marina.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I think that is where the big hotel was.  We passed on way to Everglades and were told there were lots of manatees in the marina.



I will attest to that, her marina has a ton of manatees and they are beautiful to watch


----------



## bocamike (Jan 5, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I think that is where the big hotel was.  We passed on way to Everglades and were told there were lots of manatees in the marina.



Link to news article on abandoned hotel
http://archive.naplesnews.com/busin...ace-ex-guests-say-ep-512598842-330652001.html


----------



## bocamike (Jan 5, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> These are a few of the gulf access communities we will look at come December 2019...You really have to dig but they are out there...
> 
> *BAY POINTE YACHT & RACQUET CLUB*
> Condo / High $100's  ($199K)
> ...


----------



## bocamike (Jan 5, 2019)

Some of these seem really nice for the $$$ I especially like Bay Pointe Yacht and Racquet Club. I have no idea what the area is like, but seems like it would be worth checking out


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 5, 2019)

bocamike said:


> Link to news article on abandoned hotel
> http://archive.naplesnews.com/busin...ace-ex-guests-say-ep-512598842-330652001.html


Really creepy


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 5, 2019)

bocamike said:


> Some of these seem really nice for the $$$ I especially like Bay Pointe Yacht and Racquet Club. I have no idea what the area is like, but seems like it would be worth checking out


I really like Bay Pointe as well. I will look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 21, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Three new buyers at the hot dog lunch
> 
> We were given a resale sheet. These were sold.
> Week 52, gulf side, &22000
> ...



rapmarks, I forgot to tell you that I meet the people that bought weeks 49/50 on the bay side from your info from last year.   It was a mom who’s 86 and her two daughters.  They were bummed that the association weeks were going for $3K on the bay side and that a week 50 was available (it sold the day we arrived) at that price since they paid $4K each ($8K total for weeks 49 and 50)


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2019)

There was a 94 year old woman there with three daughters and she was staying week 50 but one daughter had to leave


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 21, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> There was a 94 year old woman there with three daughters and she was staying week 50 but one daughter had to leave



it really impressed and amazed me that so many of the owners I meet at the owners pizza party were in their 80’s and above.  I saw so many mature woman and men at VBHC and I hope that when I’m that age that I can still vacation and live life to the fullest like all of the amazing folks I got to meet at this timeshare.  This place is really special and now I understand why.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 22, 2019)

I met a Canadian gentleman who was staying there for eighteen weeks in a row


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2019)

rapmarks, thanks for sharing this thread. That is one lucky  Canadian IMO.
I guess it is warmer their than in Canada . LOL

Eighteen (18) weeks in a row sounds liked he will be returning to Canada in the spring of 2020.



rapmarks said:


> I met a Canadian gentleman who was staying there for eighteen weeks in a row


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 22, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I met a Canadian gentleman who was staying there for eighteen weeks in a row



I was really blown away that many of the owners own multiple weeks.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 22, 2019)

I am at the Hyatt coconut point hotel and a man staying here is here for a month.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 23, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I am at the Hyatt coconut point hotel and a man staying here is here for a month.



Dang, that's a costly month the rooms there go for $497 a night... We asked when we went over to check it out from the Hyatt Residence Club


----------



## bocamike (Dec 23, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I met a Canadian gentleman who was staying there for eighteen weeks in a row


Very nice, 18 weeks, prime season! Try doing that with points or floating weeks.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 23, 2019)

My daughter book three rooms and two on the special floor which includes club regency.  I don’t want to know what this cost over the holidays. Kept running into the man who stays a month, goes home, and comes back two more times for a month each.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2019)

All I can say it much be nice. Enjoying Life To The Max.


rapmarks said:


> My daughter book three rooms and two on the special floor which includes club regency.  I don’t want to know what this cost over the holidays. Kept running into the man who stays a month, goes home, and comes back two more times for a month each.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 25, 2019)

I just posted a review of my stay at VBHC, in the marketplace.  I was surprised that I qualified for the 6 month extension of my TUG membership as no one has reviewed this resort recently.

It's nice that Tug Brian gives us a 6 month TUG membership extension for a review of resorts that have a review award next to them....


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 25, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I just posted a review of my stay at VBHC, in the marketplace.  I was surprised that I qualified for the 6 month extension of my TUG membership as no one has reviewed this resort recently.
> 
> It's nice that Tug Brian gives us a 6 month TUG membership extension for a review of resorts that have a review award next to them....


I didn’t get around to publishing mine yet


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2019)

rapmarks please publish your review. It’s been a long day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 27, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I didn’t get around to publishing mine yet





pedro47 said:


> rapmarks please publish your review. It’s been a long day.



I agree RapMarks, please publish yours... You have stayed at this resort many times and it was your love of this resort that got me to stay at this resort this year...I really love the location and it helped us when we were searching for condos on this trip.  Still looking, but now at least we have thrown out some of the places we thought would be winners for us but were not...


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 29, 2019)

I was feeling sick during my stay at the Hyatt, and finally went to doctor on the 27th and had a bad sinus infection and cough.  I was shocked to hear that my daughter ended up in the ER on the 26th with pneumonia.  Her lungs and stomach were filled with fluid, causing a lot of pain.


----------



## Panina (Dec 29, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I was feeling sick during my stay at the Hyatt, and finally went to doctor on the 27th and had a bad sinus infection and cough.  I was shocked to hear that my daughter ended up in the ER on the 26th with pneumonia.  Her lungs and stomach were filled with fluid, causing a lot of pain.


How horrible, hope you both get well soon.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 29, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I was feeling sick during my stay at the Hyatt, and finally went to doctor on the 27th and had a bad sinus infection and cough.  I was shocked to hear that my daughter ended up in the ER on the 26th with pneumonia.  Her lungs and stomach were filled with fluid, causing a lot of pain.



Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry both you and your daughter got sick... take good care and get well soon.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 2, 2020)

bocamike said:


> Thanks for sharing your pix! Love this place, owner gulf side 4th fl. Here's a few from last month Thanksgiving week! Some of those prices seem absolutely crazy.
> 
> Last pix is at the Turtle Club
> 
> ...



Mike: We are heading back to Bonita Springs in February.  I was not able to get over to The Turtle Club while we were at VBHC, do I need reservations?


----------



## bocamike (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes... I would make reservations as soon as you can. February will be busy.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2020)

This sounds liked a bucket list resort, we should visit one day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 3, 2020)

bocamike said:


> Yes... I would make reservations as soon as you can. February will be busy.




Mike,  thanks so much... I will do that...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This sounds liked a bucket list resort, we should visit one day.



You should visit, this place is located in the best part of North Naples... I really love it...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes I love the location. 
Not a popular opinion but turtle club view is same as from Vanderbilt resort, and food is the same as most restaurants.


----------



## bocamike (Jan 4, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Mike,  thanks so much... I will do that...


Which week do you own at VBHC? I'll be there in May and November


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2020)

bocamike said:


> Which week do you own at VBHC? I'll be there in May and November



I own week 50 - unit 201 Bay Side. It would be so cool to meet you...


----------

